# How to open a dispensary?



## greenguy (Jul 7, 2009)

If one had the means to open up a legal medical marijuana dispensary but didnt have the know how what resources would you advise that person to look into? ...You know so they dont trip up and do somthing illegal and so their business succeeds.


----------

